# What's better hunting, ND or Canada?



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

For all you lucky guys out there that have hunted both, which one is better? I've hunted ND for about 4 years now and love it, but from what I've read and heard from some of the guys is Canada is the ultimate for everything, Canadians, Snows and ducks. I've also been told it's not much more expensive. Lets get some opinions.
thanks 
ted


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Canada hands down!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ill let you know in 2 weeks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Canada!! By far!!


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Without a doubt, Canada is by far better than N.D.until the outfitters law goes into effect.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

What is the outfitter's law?


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is Canada similar to hunting ND? For example, if it's not posted, can you hunt it? Are most of you guys hunting fields or water?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Manitoba you must have permission.Sask. you don't....BUT everyone I know gets permission.Otherwise he can come out and shag your butt out of there.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Canada by far, get permission when in doubt.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Here is another vote for Canada. Get permission. Its not hard and it will generally get you on more land than you could hunt in a month.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

My vote goes straight to gold old NODAK, lol. Had to give us at least one vote, lol. I have hunted both, if you hit either the right time of the year in the right location, they both can be good. I just think canada is alot more of a fun atmosphere to hunt in. I really enjoy both, but for the overall number of birds at any given time, I would say Sask. But I do support the Nodak hunts too, lol.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

never hunted ND but I can tell you Canada is great from hunting to the people that live their. Everyone is so nice just a all around good place to go


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Either one is good at the right times... general rule, usually more ducks in ND, but if your a goose hunter go to Canada... Alberta or Manitoba for darks, Sask for lights.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got back from Manitoba at 2:00 am this morning and after 7 years to ND Canada all the way so far, olny got turned down 2 times and we seem two other groups of hunters the whole week :beer:


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

This is possibly the funniest post ever. It is like asking who has better beer???? Who has bigger whitetails???? Who has the toughest hockey players??? Do I even need to dignify these questions with answers??
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :stirpot:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

goosehunter29 and decoyer are all so right on..Just got back from a solo hunt..to Sask..cost me just under $400 for 4 days from Calgary...The number of snows and lessors and cranes were awesome...some ducks.. can't get the gunp :beer: owder smell off of me..going again next year..maybe partner up next time


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Depends on what you want to hunt.....

Geese stage in Canada now

Duck hunting is just as good in ND as Canada.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Ken W you are right..depends on what you are going for..
Duck hunting might be better for ND as they may be staging closer knit on larger bodies of water for a field shoot whereby they are scattered all about numerous potholes north of the border and don't offer an opportunity for a field shoot mostly pass shooting and odd decoy water shoot..I didn't see many ducks airborne..most of them were on the same roost.... ie DU projects as geese and their numbers were less. than geese....on way home to Alberta....saw many potholes devoid of ducks and geese..they were on larger boidies of water staging.....last week in Sask..I saw very few mallards, maybe they are still north near Hudson Bay or Le Pas.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It also depends on where you hunt in Canada.We spent a week up there and only shot 6 ducks over the goose decoys.The area we were in had very few ducks even though there was plenty of water.I can shoot more ducks within 15 minutes of my house than where we were in Sask.Plus a lot bigger variety.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It sure is more expensive than the US. Last week gas was $3.60 a US gal after the conversion.

And there are more and more guides now in MB uke: And I got turned down twice becuase of BSE (MadCow) of farms I have hunted before.


----------

